
Expandable space habitat fails to inflate in NASA's first test - roymurdock
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-space-habitat-idUSKCN0YH1RA
======
11thEarlOfMar
Wow, I really hope this is a 'dramatic pause' and it goes well tomorrow.

What a drag it would be to bet a company on this technology and have it not
work. I am rooting for the engineering team at BEAM!

